# postfix/cyrus sasl2 authd - cannot connect to saslauthd server: Permission denied



## jims (Feb 25, 2010)

This is just a heads up for a problem I had with mail/postfix and security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd. It looks like most people don't have this issue, and those that do, seemed to be on other operating systems with different setups. I wanted to post this so there was a reference if anyone else ran into it later.

Preface:
I followed the instructions here, except I installed mail/postfix and security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd from ports using portupgrade (I rand `make config` on postfix to turn on cyrus-sasl and ssl/tls): http://yocum.org/faqs/postfix-tls-sasl.html

I tried sending mail, but my mail client was getting a generic authentication error. My /var/log/maillog had:


> Feb 25 15:01:11 legolas_mail postfix/smtpd[88023]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Permission denied



After some google searching and looking through the pkg-plist for saslauthd, I found a directory that wasn't given the proper permissions (/var/run/saslauthd/). This fixed the issue:

```
$ chown -R cyrus:mail /var/run/saslauthd
```


----------

